# My 10 Gallon on steroids!



## jackspratt (Jul 19, 2011)

In just 4 weeks, my tank has blossomed nicely!
Baby Tears , Dwarf 
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'
Ludwigia inclinata 'Green'
Java Moss on tree
Telanthera Rosefolia 
DIY CO2 (yeast and sugar with Hagen mini filter as diffuser)
Once a week I dose with Seachums Excel

Started with dozen red cherry shrimp. Now at plus 30
6 Harlequin Rasboras
2 White tipped tetras
2 Fancy Tails
2 Nerite Snails for Algae control


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Is that a before and after? Nice!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice!What substrate is that?


----------



## rw5579 (Jun 27, 2011)

What type of filter are you using, and would you recommend? Need to replace the aqueon that came in my 10 gallon kit... very nice setup


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

it is looking very nice, good job


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

*i/a* are your fish on steroids *c/p*


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Now that's a good looking tank.


----------



## jackspratt (Jul 19, 2011)

ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II



majerah1 said:


> Nice!What substrate is that?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm looking (once I'm out of debt to Ben) to do something similar with my plants. Most of the ones I've gotten are either high maintenance fast growing weeds or they just didn't make it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I heard the amazonia II was alot harder to rinse clean that the original.Is this true?

Mike,I think everyones in debt to Ben,lol.I am quite satisfied with my tank thus far,though the hubbs thinks its only a matter of time before I find something else I "need',lol


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice, Would you care to explain your DIY CO2 setup with some pictures?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Submit your tank for tank of the month and I'll vote for it. That's a beautiful setup.

Are you using T5HO for lighting?


----------

